# Anyone know anything about the PARA ORDNANCE PXT 1911 .45 ACP HANDGUN



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

As per my subject title... Anyone familiar with this particular model? Academy seems to have a decent price on them....

PARA ORDNANCE PXT 1911 .45 ACP HANDGUN


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

cant help on that model I had so many bad experiances with their p-10 even after factory rebuilt I just forever swore off PO


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

What kind of $$$ are they gettin' for it Ship???


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think its around $620 or so, give or take a couple of dollars. I forget the exact amt.


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

I've got a Para Ordnance P16-40 Limited with the Power Extractor (PXT).

I like it, because I shoot it well. It's accurate and I've had no reliability problems.

The only problem I have with it is the ambi safety (a MIM part) has some nasty pits in it (it came that way). 
Other than that, it's a great pistol.

I have heard people complain about the reliability of PO pistols, though; I think it's more of a problem with the compact models.


----------

